# kuhlpads statt kuhlpaste



## Arogian (19. November 2013)

hallo 

wollte mal nach so kuhlpads fragen statt kuhlpaste. die muss man ja nur zurecht schneiden und zwischen cpu und kuhler legen!??

und dann einbrennen, aber was ist damit gemeint?

gruss


----------



## hodenbussard (19. November 2013)

Einbrennen ist das falsche Wort,Du legt das Kühlpad auf die CPU/GPU.Dann montierst den Kühler.Wenn damit fertig bist ist die Sache schon erledigt.Das Pad wird durch die Erwärmung unter Last weicher und sorgt so für einen bündigen Übergang zwischen Kühler und Chip.Du kannst natürlich auch extreme Last erzeugen damit es fixer geht,zwingend nötig ist es nicht (zumindest nicht bei den Pads die ich verbaut habe)


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

Arogian schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wollte mal nach so kuhlpads fragen statt kuhlpaste. die muss man ja nur zurecht schneiden und zwischen cpu und kuhler legen!??
> 
> ...



entweder ist deine "ü" taste kaputt oder du schreibst von einen Smartphone


----------



## Stueppi (19. November 2013)

KÜhlpads/coolingpads sind nicht so gut wie Wärmeleitpaste und fast nur brauchbar für Rambausteine von z.B. Grafikkarten. Wenn du eine CPU/GPU Übertakten willst hat Wärmeleitpaste eine bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Wärmeleitpads.


----------



## Arogian (19. November 2013)

smartphone xD

hmm hab aber viele gute komentare gelesen zu den pads. aber konnte eben mit dem einbrennen, wie man das beschrieben hat, nichts anfangen.

dann werd ich mich dahingehen noch bisschen schlau machen


----------



## Cross-Flow (21. November 2013)

Es gibt sehr gute pads die besser sind als jede paste.

Coollab metal pads z.B. das ist quasi flüssigmetall welches auch für Aluminium geeignet sind ( wichtig bei den HDT Kühlern).  

Die sollten aber großzügig erhitzt werden damit sie sich auch richtig verteilen ( Prime anwerfen und den Lüfter kurz abklemmen). 

Einfach in der Handhabung und gute Leistung - nur zu empfehlen die Dinger!


----------



## OctoCore (21. November 2013)

So sieht es aus.
Es gibt eben Pads und Pads. 
Die einen sind praktisch WLP in fester Form, die sich verflüssigen und verteilen, wenn es warm wird. Das ist praktisch das "Einbrennen" - es kann schon etwas dauern, bis sich der Kühler richtig "gesetzt" hat und das Padmaterial möglichst dünn verteilt ist.

Die Pads für Ramchips auf Grafikkarten sind damit nicht vergleichbar - die müssen die zum Teil großen Abstände zwischen Kühler und Chip überbrücken, weil der Kühler nicht wirklich auf den Chips aufsitzt, also keinen direkten Kontakt hat. Sie lösen sich auch nicht auf.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (21. November 2013)

1. mal wlp und nie wieder
1. mal liquid metal, immer wieder(falls alu kühler einfach eine eine dünne kupfer Folie dazwischen)


----------



## MaxRink (21. November 2013)

LM ist nicht sinnvoll. Elektrisch Leitend und meist korrodierend. Der Vorteil gegenüber einer guten Paste wie der GC Extreme ist kaum messbar (max 1°-2° Differenz).


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (21. November 2013)

pfff toll elektrisch leitend, hast du einen elektroschocker am kühler oder was?


----------



## xeno75 (21. November 2013)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> pfff toll elektrisch leitend, hast du einen elektroschocker am kühler oder was?


 
Ich schätze es geht ihm eher darum das etwas 'überlaufen' könnte und dann Teile miteinander elektrisch verbindet die besser getrennt bleiben sollten...


----------



## Cross-Flow (21. November 2013)

-> Coollaboratory Liquid Metal PAD - 3xCPU 3xGPU 1xRS Wrmeleitpad

 Kannst du auch auf Aluminium verwenden - da passiert nichts.

 Das Gute ist die Dinger sind wartungsfrei und jeder DAU sollte damit umgehen können.

 Außerdem gibt es gute Gründe Pro Flüssigmetall und gegen normale WLP. Geköpfte CPUs z.B. da möchte ich keine WLP mehr zwischen DIE und IHS haben ... nie wieder !!! ...


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (21. November 2013)

xeno75 schrieb:


> Ich schätze es geht ihm eher darum das etwas 'überlaufen' könnte und dann Teile miteinander elektrisch verbindet die besser getrennt bleiben sollten...


 
sry aber dann sollte man einen blödmarkt pc kaufen,
ich weis sowiso nicht wo das Problem bei cpu´s ist.
.
.
ich hab derzeit eine stock 470, die kiste geht unter vollast auf 4500rpm weil der Vorbesitzer so n wlp zeugs drauf geschmirt hat, bei liquid metal passiert sowas nicht,
bevor sich manche über zu laute cpu lüfter aufregen, sollte man erstmal thermi kennen lernen das man lernt was laut ist 
(ja ich hab einen schaden)


----------



## xeno75 (21. November 2013)

Ich hab eine Radeon R9 290X, glaub mir, ich weiß was laut ist 
Wärmeleitpaste hat aber mit fertig-PCs aus den Blödiamärkten genauso viel zu tun wie Flüssigmetall. 
Beides hat seine Vorteile und Nachteile und damit auch seine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (21. November 2013)

ja lassen wir es dabei,
Aber meine 470 ist lauter^^


----------



## MaxRink (21. November 2013)

Geht nich. Meine R9 290 läuft mit 1,3V real, hat aktuell noch den Stockkühler und braucht so ca 70% Lüfterdrehzahl.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (21. November 2013)

wieviel hat die 290 bei 70% Drehzahl?  
die 470 at bei 68% 4500


----------



## MaxRink (21. November 2013)

Axial oder Radial?

Es sind auch rund 4k-4,5k Drehzahl. !00% geht dann bis 5,8k.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (21. November 2013)

radial-Referenz 

schwach die 470 geht auf 6k-6,4k, ideal zum gurken, Karotten, Paprika schneiden^^
nur gpu-z kann das nicht mehr anzeigen 
(bei 68% zeigen die noch die 4500 an, darüber ist es zu laut da zeigen die gar nichts mehr an. aber der radial is bis zu 6,5k spezifziert)

ich glaub ich lass die auf max. laufen das Errienert an das Meer und so


----------



## MaxRink (21. November 2013)

Durchmesser?


----------



## Klutten (21. November 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Durchmesser?


 
Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist ganze Sätze zu bilden, möchte ich dir die Forenregeln nochmals ans Herz legen!

Siehe auch Postingverhalten - Doppelposts...


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (21. November 2013)

^boah da fragsch mich jetzt was:
laut mir 62mm, laut review seiten 65mm



Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist ganze Sätze zu bilden, möchte ich dir die Forenregeln nochmals ans Herz legen!
> 
> Siehe auch Postingverhalten - Doppelposts...



lass ihn es wurde doch verstanden was er meint, aber ne is klar du denkst an andere Sachen 
dafür gibt's seelsorge threads in cb 

sry das wird gemein:
wenn sie nicht in der lage sind mit dem Durchmesser eines radial kühlers mit zu halten,
besuchen sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker

edit:
(ich denk das ist mein letzter post, da gibt's sicher n bann dafür)


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. November 2013)

Sind wa denn hier aufm Bauernhof? Kuhpads und Kuhpaste...


----------



## Lexx (22. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sind wa denn hier aufm Bauernhof?


 Tja, mein Kommentar mit "Kühe melken" wurde bedauerlicherweise.. gelöscht.

Aber KUHlpaste erinnert mich nochmals an.. SPAM. Rindfleischaufstrich.


----------

